
Rescuing a hosed system using only Bash - daivd
http://fakeguido.blogspot.com/2010/08/rescuing-hosed-system-using-only-bash.html
======
ax0n
Those are some pretty slick tricks. Too bad the author didn't know how to
craft his own ls, cat and other commands using bash builtins and functions, as
I wrote here: [http://www.h-i-r.net/2009/08/cratered-your-linux-box-here-
ar...](http://www.h-i-r.net/2009/08/cratered-your-linux-box-here-are-
some.html)

I'm definitely adding some of this to my little book of tricks!

